# Ewe with no milk



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

What causes a ewe to not produce milk. I have a ewe that produced 2 nice ewes. 1 is dead now, the other is in the kitchen. I tried to get the colostrum out of the ewe. All I got were dribbles. All my other ewes are milking fine. I know my hay is a little sub par, but I have been supplimenting with grain. And the other ewes have done fine.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear you have this problem. Can be many reasons why this happens.

The Vet can give the ewe a shot to help let the milk down.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Hows her udder? Is this her first time?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Did she pass her afterbirth? I find ewes hold up their milk if they don't. I had a Suffolk once that needed an oxytocin shot threeX per day to let her twins feed. Went on for more than a week. Her lambs didn't have problems and neither did she for her second lambing. Today I'd have culled her out after that.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

First time moms often take longer to come fully into milk. Multi birth ewes may have had mastitis in the past that has ruined their udder.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Or OPP can be involved. Sorry you are having problems and I hope the surviving lamb makes it okay. You may end up culling the ewe, unless she has an exceptional fleece and can become a fiber pet.

Peg


----------

